# First time I had to take off my clothes to do an inspection!



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2011)

Did I mention it was a hospital OR renovation in a sterile area of the hospital so to get to it I had to go in the locker room and gown up with booties, hair net and all.

I have had to wear stuff in food processing plants that went over my clothes but never had to change my clothes before.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

I was doing some OR work and looked like the freaking popin fresh dough boy.  Thankfully, nobody had a camera to capture the precious moment.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 27, 2011)

I most often don't change when inspecting the bottom drain on a pool! I also cover up when entering a manhole!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2011)

Never on an inspection (to date) but I could tell some doosies about some calls I've run over the years.


----------



## pyrguy (Jan 27, 2011)

Worked with an inspector that had to return to the office to calm down after an almost inspection. The lady homeowned answered the door wearing a smile...

And slippers.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 27, 2011)

I was expecting the Chicken Ranch report.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jan 27, 2011)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> Worked with an inspector that had to return to the office to calm down after an almost inspection. The lady homeowned answered the door wearing a smile...And slippers.


Bet she passed her inspection


----------



## jpranch (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah hell the stories I could tell. Jeff, when I saw the thread title I thought you were talking about a nudist colony!


----------



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2011)

:cowboy   I see where your mind is.

This smiley is for you and always available when you post:


----------



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh and there is this one too:

:butt


----------



## RJJ (Jan 28, 2011)

pryguy: Been there and done that! Never had to go calm down! Besides my report and inspection found no defects!


----------



## DAYWALKER (Jan 28, 2011)

Had a builder tell my plumbing inspector he had to take off his shoes. His response was.....you just failed your final....call to re-schedule.

The builder then let him in.

Don't you think inspections should be performed on our terms.......rather than the applicant?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 28, 2011)

DAYWALKER said:
			
		

> Don't you think inspections should be performed on our terms.......rather than the applicant?


Not necessarily, it is a delicate balance that has to have respect from both sides.  I don't like muddy, snowy days for finals but most builders already have the building floors covered anyway.  I have taken my shoes off but draw the line when I have to walk in the basement and go up into the attic.  I have used booties but snow melts right through them and still gets the floor wet.


----------



## Darren Emery (Jan 28, 2011)

Our terms on the significant issues - but I have no problem taking my shoes off before I enter a perfectly cleaned and prepped home with new carpet and wood floors to do a final.  Especially when my previous inspection was a foundation wall, ankle deep in mud.


----------



## pyrguy (Jan 28, 2011)

He did not do the inspection. Poor guy could hardly talk much less breath. He was just "a po' ol' country boy" never saw anything like in his life. Took the rest of the day to get him calmed down and breathing regular.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 28, 2011)

hlfireinspector said:
			
		

> Bet she passed her inspection


 Maybe she passed, but how was the building construction?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2011)

Pyrguy.....can I have the address


----------



## jpranch (Jan 28, 2011)

Jeff, lmao! So here we go... Large addition on a beautiful custom home. Final Inspection. The owner who was built like a brick outhouse answers the door in a tee shirt. After inspecting the finished basement portion she proceeds telling me how very lonely she is witth her husband out of town. She made it a point to go up the basement stairs in front of me! Lord knows I have a lot of faults but infidelity has never been one of them. Soooo... I got the hell out of there!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 28, 2011)

We will not send an inspector by himself to do an inspection at an existing residence if a lone female will be there. Yes we ask who and how many will be home before we schedule. A false accusation will ruin a mans live.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 28, 2011)

Jeff, next time you have to do one of these, bring one of your infamous avatars with and I will meet you there so I can...ummmm...hold your clipboard for you.

It's the very least I could do...


----------



## jpranch (Jan 28, 2011)

That's all well and good but you never really know who is going to be there until your on site? Besides there are some real crazies out there where the husband is on site as well and wants to share. I don't mean to be graphic here but there are some sick souls among us.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2011)

> A false accusation will ruin a mans live.


Oh so ture....be careful out there and don't be afraid to were a wire or lapel cam, had to and done that     Sorry may be the badge thing......?


----------



## brudgers (Jan 28, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> We will not send an inspector by himself to do an inspection at an existing residence if a lone female will be there. Yes we ask who and how many will be home before we schedule. A false accusation will ruin a mans live.


Maybe your department should come out of the 19th century and hire a qualified woman.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 29, 2011)

got awful quiet in here all the sudden, 10 hours with no post . . .


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jan 31, 2011)

Two stories...

The Air Force Fire Department used to have inspectors for residential fire inspectors...  They don't do that anymore, too many wives with husbands overseas.

I have worked in nuclear power plants and to conduct anytype of work in the areas that have contamination you have to take off your street clothes and get into anti-contamination coveralls.  Most old plants do not have areas for changing, so you drop your clothes in a common storage area.  Of course it is co-ed.  Had one unskilled laborer drop down to the shorts and walk through the building.  Her second job was at a local topless club.


----------

